# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Thưởng Buffet hải sản ngon cuối tuần tại Galina Hotel Nha Trang

## biennhatrang

Tối Thứ Bảy luôn là quãng thời gian rất đẹp & luôn mang lại nhiều ý nghĩa nhất trong tuần. 
Đồng cảm xúc với Quý khách mong muốn dành cho người thân những điều tốt đẹp, giàu cảm xúc đó, Galina Hotel trân trọng mang đến Quý khách sự quan tâm trong chương trình thưởng thức Buffet hải sản vào mỗi dịp cuối tuần.

Thời gian: từ 18h00 – 22h00, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần
Địa chỉ: Galina Hotel & Spa số 5 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang. 
Tel: (+84) 58 383 9999
Hotline: (+84) 986.353.395
E-mail: sales@galinahotel.com.vn hoặc info@galinahotel.com.vn
Website: galinahotel.com.vn
P/s: Giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%) chính thức bắt đầu từ 15/11/2014.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r3KN7ln5Z9o

----------

